# DH sent the wrong cargo to me :(



## proudmomtov (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello Friends,

so i am upset with something. my husband and i was separate for a matter of two years before i decided to compromise and get back together ( though i live in india and he in the uae ). This was mainly for the sake of my 2 year old son. 2 weeks back he called up to say he was sending some gifts foe me and my son, and then he also made a comment that he was upset that he was sending me 50kgs of stuff whereas he could only send 10 kgs to his brother. His brother's marriage took place when we were having fights and i was at my parents home. now when we got back my husband says he has asked his brother and his wife not to call or contact me or my son in any wasy as he doesnt want to give them any tention plus he says his sister in law told him once that he should abduct my son and take him to her so she wud luk after him ! (WTF **) i didnt respond to this but brushed it off. few weeks back by husband while talking to me said that this sister in law has given birth to a baby, i didnt ask whether it was a boy or girl. later he called me back to talk about something else and suddenly yelled at me for not asking whether the baby was a boy or girl ! when i told him this brother of yours has never cared to call or talk to me or our son although the arguments were between you and me he says my brother and sister in law tells him everyday that they wanna call me but it is him who asked them not to. then he says "why dont u call and talk to them "??yester night i received the cargo and i was shocked to find that out of the two boxes that the cargo has delivered one was supposed to go to his brother !! each box was 25 kgs and i guess the one he said to be of 10 kg was due to me which went to his brother and one out of 25kgs two boxes i received was supposed to go to them ! so why was he crying that he cud only sent 10kg when he already had 25kgs for them !! plus he never bothered to sent any gifts for my son till we got back, even when i sent him pics of my son, he never even bothered to respond to it. and now i find that he has bought wonderful toys and gifts for his bro and family !!!! and plus whatever he has bought for me he has exactly divided evrything into two and packed in both the boxes but both came to me ! what do you think i shud do now ? return this or remain silent ? i dont know what to do but i am burning with anger every time i look at the boxes........he has even bought two pearl jewellery one each, i cant digest this . his brother is being completely supported by my dh. he was the one who set him up a rent a car business, bought him two cars for tht purpose, one more computer harware centre one custom made bike and has also given him the family home. prior to our marriage he also completely furnished it with new gadgets and now when i tell him tht we need a hom he says not necessary, we can rent a home. Another issue that troubles me is tht he still continues to support them and always says they dont have income so you and the kid fall only after them, they are my priority !! i am a stay at home mom looking for work and he doesnt think its his responsibility to look after me. he still doesnt understand that we dont even have a house when his bro is all set up now. he also says that hes got a wonderful wife who never complains but i am always nagging, but my point is why wud she nag when shes got everything plus a brother in law who supports her in every way ! any help appreciated, please help me find a solution to this problem


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

If you see your husband again, make sure you keep your son very close to your side and don't let go. I wouldn't be surprised if he took your son to his sisters to live. I'm assuming they live far and you'd never see them again. 

Your husband doesn't think very highly of you and has no respect for you. I'd get out as fast as you can, but keep your son very close by. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proudmomtov (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks !! you are right , I have the same feeling too........thanks for the support.


----------



## proudmomtov (Nov 25, 2011)

What if :-
He asks me to return the wrong cargo to his brother ..........would i be on the path to setting things right.....
and what if i refuse to .......... the inner me is screaming "no dont return" though the good part of me thinks its not right to have someone elses stuf though it was gifted by my dh. it burns when i think that this very same man never bothered to buy anything for my son when he a new born..........
What do you think ?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that you should return what isn't yours, only because you don't want to stoop to his level. It is sad and unfair that he chooses to provide more support to his brother and sister in law, and I think you should save your energy for your son, and eventually, a man who will treat the both of you like gold. Wishing the best for you and your baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## expatforlife (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with YinPrincess.... Go ahead ship it on. Show you are the bigger person. Focus on your son and yourself. I hope you find a job soon.


----------



## proudmomtov (Nov 25, 2011)

thank you everybody ! yes i will return whats not mine. thanks again.


----------

